# Ping Anser 3 wood



## Deleted member 3432 (May 4, 2013)

I had been using a rbz tour 3 wood which went miles but I was always worried about it going left which is certainly not ideal when you are using it as a fairway finder. I took myself off to a local range to test a few clubs with the pro on the launch monitor. Tested a few, rbz stage 2, 913, cobra, G25 and anser. 
My main criteria after obviously being able to hit it straight is it also needs to have a low flight, anything that goes too high is a waste of time as a calm day where I live is a 2 club wind. 
Anyway after hitting various clubs the findings were, the rbz tour I was using was the longest but the anser was straightest, only a couple of yards shorter and it hits the ball on a lovely low piercing trajectory. Oh and it feels and sounds great too. 
I've been looking for a reliable 3 wood for a while ever since I mistakenly got rid of the G10 I had. This is going to be in the bag for a long time.


----------



## Jon321 (May 5, 2013)

I'm having the same problem with my rbz. Losing it left. The Anser is certainly on my list to try. Very interested in the 913 too, how did you find that one?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 5, 2013)

I felt the 913 flew a little higher than I was looking for. Nice enough club but didn't quite tick all the boxes. I'm a big fan of the 913 driver, have the D2 version and it goes well.


----------



## Jon321 (May 5, 2013)

Nice one cheers, shame DG don't do Ping or I'd be down there this afternoon to try a load out.


----------



## thecraw (May 6, 2013)

I have the Anser cranked down to 14 degree and its a little pocket rocket. Punches well above its weight with a drilling trajectory which I absolutely love. Its also a sexy looking bat. 

I have upgraded the shaft to an Oban Devotion 7 which totally kills the spin and I love it. It took something special to oust the Rapture V2 3 wood out of my bag and this has managed to do it no problem at all. I have the Rapture in reserve as I can't bring myself to part with an old faithful. 

I think you and the Anser will be happy together.


----------

